# New and keen to duo kayak fishing



## KKT (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi everyone, 

I have been doing a lot reading and youtubing to check out different fishing kayaks for two people (myself and husband).
We are inexperienced when it comes to paddling. I have done single kayaking with friends around Sydney harbour but I am out of steam after 2 hours on the water. We are keen on the Hobie Mirage Compass duo as we won't have trouble paddling and steering. However we haven't got it yet, just waiting for the covid situation to get better so we can go for a demo. Has anyone have experience fishing with this kayak? Do you think it is an overkill for us newbies?

Also, I have been looking around where to kayak fish. Nearest bay for us is botany bay. I wonder if it is ideal for us to start there. Open to suggestions of places in and around Sydney, can't wait to get amongst it!

Thanks


----------

